# Lake Inle Biotope



## George Farmer (24 Feb 2010)




----------



## samc (24 Feb 2010)

this actually reminds me of my local river   

whats the fish on the 3rd picture? they look interesting


----------



## rawr (24 Feb 2010)

Definately one of your best, nice one.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Feb 2010)

Wow George, that looks really fresh!  Great biotope, and great photos!  Interested in what the fish are (haven't bought a PFK in a while  )


----------



## sanj (24 Feb 2010)

Asian Rummys and i forgot the name of the loaches, but I remember seeing them for sale in MA Crowland, nr Peterborough, possibly the best Aquatic outlet for the sheer varierty of loaches in the country.


----------



## andyh (24 Feb 2010)

Top Knotch Mr Farmer! 

Those Asian rummy nose are stunning, my dad had them in a previous scape. The females lost out in the looks department on that one! 

Strange how the don't have the shoaling tendencies of the traditional rummy nose?

How long do you typically run these Biotopes for?


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Feb 2010)

looks good George. liked in the PFK too


----------



## LondonDragon (24 Feb 2010)

Great setup George, love the fish photos  what you using for those?


----------



## rad89 (15 Mar 2010)

Wonderful.

Particularly like picture 3.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks, all!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great setup George, love the fish photos  what you using for those?


Thanks mate.

50D, 100mm f/2.8, T5 lighting (lots of!)



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> How long do you typically run these Biotopes for?


3 weeks or so.  Then I cook the fish and eat them on toast with some tomato ketchup...


----------



## andyh (15 Mar 2010)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You create a mature look very quickly ! Whats the secret?

trying...........so hard.......not to comment on the eating of your fish..................... must not bite


----------



## George Farmer (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks, Andy.

The mature look in this case was dense planting and fast growing species.  Nothing special mate.

Of course, I don't really eat my fish, but either give them to a very experienced fishkeeper who has a fish house, or take them to a highly regarded retailer; transported in a humane fashion.


----------



## magpie (23 May 2010)

OK, so I should search before asking dumb questions... so now I know it's possible to create a Lake Inle biotope, and it looks *really* interesting (are there *any* shoaling species there?) - can I ask what plants you used? 

thanks

m


----------



## George Farmer (16 Aug 2010)

magpie said:
			
		

> OK, so I should search before asking dumb questions... so now I know it's possible to create a Lake Inle biotope, and it looks *really* interesting (are there *any* shoaling species there?) - can I ask what plants you used?
> 
> thanks
> 
> m


Sorry I missed this.

Both species of fish in there are shoaling species.  Sawbwa resplendens and Yunnanilus brevis.

Plants are hornwort, Indian water fern, Cyperus and Blxya.  All found in Lake Inle.


----------



## Urshurak (10 Jun 2017)

Hey people,

Long time ago and I don't want to steal anybodies topic, but since it's already here, I thought it might be some nice info for people interested, because this is one of the first sources one will find if looking for a Lake Inlé biotope.

So, I'm also investigating a Lake Inlé biotope. I found enough info for now on the flora and fauna, but can't find too much about what it really looks like up there. What kind of hardscape should I use and what plants are most common?
I found this video though 
 

There's some wood from a boat or something and some Ceratophyllum demersum and the other one I'm not sure about; Najas graminea?! Photo's and/or video's would be appreciated!

Here's is where I found my other info from:
https://cmsdata.iucn.org/downloads/ib_c ... region.pdf
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5136678/
https://bdj.pensoft.net/articles.php?id=1019
http://www.aquachange.fr/forum_aquariop ... sujet=7099


----------



## mjwilkes88 (5 Oct 2021)

samc said:


> this actually reminds me of my local river
> 
> whats the fish on the 3rd picture? they look interesting


the loach is a Yunnanilus brevis inle loach


----------



## mjwilkes88 (5 Oct 2021)

George Farmer said:


> View attachment 64703
> 
> View attachment 64704
> 
> ...


George where did you find the Yunnanilus brevis I'm currently sourcing fish and plants for my lake inle biotop any tips on hardscape substrate?


----------



## castle (5 Oct 2021)

mjwilkes88 said:


> George where did you find the Yunnanilus brevis I'm currently sourcing fish and plants for my lake inle biotop any tips on hardscape substrate?











						Yunnanilus brevis - Aquarium Glaser GmbH
					

Yunnanilus brevis is a species of loach that originates from Burma. Here it occurs only in Inle Lake. The species attains a length of only 4-5 cm and thus belongs to the small species of fish. In contrast to most other species of loach, this one is a free swimming, schooling species. The...



					www.aquariumglaser.de
				




Your lfs can likley get them in 👍


----------

